
Ask HN: Cloudflare stock as a long term investment? - plg
I know the IPO bump already happened ... but I wonder if it might be advantageous to buy some now anyway. Who are their real competition? What is their business plan?
======
JakeTheAndroid
Fastly opened at 16 and has hovered around 26-28 dollars for a while. Akamai,
which I believe cf is closer to in terms of features and overall structure is
around 90 a share. At 18-19 a share it seems possible that cf would gain
another 10-20 per share from where it's at today.

Obviously this is just projecting. I bought shares on Friday above where it
closed and today it's up so far. I think the window is still open but idk how
much longer that will be true. Time in market usually beats timing in market
though.

------
dangxiaopin
The competition is Fastly for example. The downside is that there are fewer
and fewer independent websites.

